# Introduction and critique please



## gpmo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and to hedgies. We recently "rescued" a young hedgehog named Darwin. With the help of a forum member that lives near us we have set him up with a nice hedgie condo and he seems to be doing quite well. His house is a guinea pig cage lined with fleece and paper towel. I covered the bars with fiberglass window screening so he cannot get out/climb the walls. He is eating very well, we are transitioning him from the cat food he came with to a better brand. He also enjoys mealies and dubia roaches. He is always on the go and isn't scared of us at all. We have lots of out of cage play time in the evenings. He really likes our pug and is always trying to hang out with her, which she tolerates very well.

Here are a couple pics of "Darwin" and his enclosure (with the top off for better viewing)
http://gallery.me.com/stacymo/100179/IMG_3710/web.jpg?ver=12792934040001

http://gallery.me.com/stacymo/100179/IMG_3716/web.jpg?ver=12792934030001

http://gallery.me.com/stacymo/100179/IMG_3714/web.jpg?ver=12792934080001

sorry bout the links, I couldn't figure out how to post pics within a post without them being cut off (any suggestions appreciated!)

gpmon (stacy)


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

He is so adorable. The cage looks good however I would suggest getting a new wheel for him. That is a comfort wheel I see thats free standing. It is easily knocked over but the number one reason to switch wheels is because of the ridges in it. It can damage the pads on hedgies feet.

So within a couple of weeks I would order one of these wonderful wheels or find out how to make your own. Most pet store wheels have a bad side to them. Such as flying saucers, may cause arthritis do to the wierd angle of running and the comfort and silent spinner have ridges and any wheels with holes should not even be considered as they can rip toenails off.

Some wheels you can order-

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/t ... wheel.html
http://www.hedgehogwheel.com/
http://hedgehogsbyvickie.com/whisperwheels.htm

I personally recommend the CSW (Carolina Storm Wheel) wich is the first link I gave you. It is safe, easy to clean, and big. Good Luck and I hope you have a great time with Darwin.

-Heather

P.S- I dont know if you knew this or not but my hedgehog along with many others love toilet paper tubes/paper towel tubes you should add one in the cage. Just a thought


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome to HHC  Great pics love the 2nd one!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

AWWW, the second picture is WAY too cute! He is an adorable little guy. It looks like you are doing great, the only suggesting I can think of is to upgrade his wheel, as Nanobitz said. I would not buy a wheel from the last two links they provided, one is not selling anymore (took money but never sent the wheels out) and the other is from a not so great breeder.


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> AWWW, the second picture is WAY too cute! He is an adorable little guy. It looks like you are doing great, the only suggesting I can think of is to upgrade his wheel, as Nanobitz said. I would not buy a wheel from the last two links they provided, one is not selling anymore (took money but never sent the wheels out) and the other is from a not so great breeder.


Thanks for bringing this to my attention. 

-Heather


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome! Darwin is a cutie! I also love the 2nd picture. He looks so happy. I recommend the Carolina Storm Wheel. It is super easy to clean.
I will look forward to lots more adorable pictures!


----------



## gpmo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi everyone,

thanks very much for the quick replies! The comfort wheel is usually attached to the screen with clips so it doesn't fall over, I plan on getting the CSW for him soon. Luckily he isn't obsessive about running on the wheel so hopefully we won't have any foot issues before we get the new wheel.
He does have toilet paper rolls in his play area, I read somewhere not to leave the rolls in with them all the time because they can get stuck, is this true?

Thanks for the compliments on the pics, he is very photogenic 

Stacy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

gpmo said:


> He does have toilet paper rolls in his play area, I read somewhere not to leave the rolls in with them all the time because they can get stuck, is this true?


Yes for me,I never leave them in the cage unattended


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  Darwin is adorable, grats


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

gpmo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> thanks very much for the quick replies! The comfort wheel is usually attached to the screen with clips so it doesn't fall over, I plan on getting the CSW for him soon. Luckily he isn't obsessive about running on the wheel so hopefully we won't have any foot issues before we get the new wheel.
> He does have toilet paper rolls in his play area, I read somewhere not to leave the rolls in with them all the time because they can get stuck, is this true?
> ...


Well its up to personal prefrence, like mine right not is small enough to get out of the tube easily because her head is so small. But as she gets older I will simple slice it in half which I suggest you doing. It looks something like this after you slice it down the side. 

http://img101.imageshack.us/f/toiletrollaa9.jpg/

-Heather

P.S- I also enjoy coloring and decorating the tubes too. They look quite nice. I might post pictures of some later.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! Darwin is really cute, especially in the second picture!


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

gpmo, if you upload the pictures onto photobucket and resize them to the "medium" preset size, they will be about the perfect size to put into a post. Then just copy the IMG code and paste into the text box for your post on here. =]


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww, look at him smile! That second picture is too cute, and the third one? I squee'd. What a sweet baby. <3

Welcome to HHC, it's nice to have you here.


----------

